# Weekly competition 2011-18



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 20 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' F2 R' U F R2 U2 F2
*2. *R2 U2 F' U F2 U F' U R'
*3. *R' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F' U R2
*4. *U' R2 U F' R F2 R' U R'
*5. *U F R2 F U' R2 U' R2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' L R F' L D2 F R B D2 L U' F2 R2 B2 F2
*2. *D' B' D B' F2 U' R D' B F' R' F L' F2 D2 L2 F' U'
*3. *D B L F2 D' B2 D F' D' B R D B2 R2 B2 L2 B' R2
*4. *F L U' R B L F' R D' L F2 L D U2 R2 B' L2 U
*5. *U L' D U2 L2 F L' U R' B2 D F U2 R2 B' F2 D2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Rw R' F Uw2 Rw2 B2 D2 L2 B L' Rw R2 Uw' Rw Uw L2 Uw2 F' R2 U' B F Uw' B' Rw F2 L2 Rw U' B' F Uw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' F' R D' F2
*2. *B2 Fw F R Uw F D Uw' R' D2 Rw' R2 F' D' Uw2 R' Uw' U2 Fw D R2 F' L D B' L' D' F2 U' L2 R D' Fw' F L' Rw' R Uw' L D'
*3. *L R2 Uw2 B R F2 D Uw R2 B2 Uw2 F2 L' D' U2 F' Uw L' Rw2 R' Uw2 R Fw L Fw2 D' Rw2 R2 B Uw2 F' Uw2 L2 B2 Fw D Uw B' R' Uw
*4. *R Fw2 Uw' L2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L' Fw' Uw' L' Fw2 Rw Fw2 F Uw' B Fw F L2 Rw' D' U L2 B2 Fw F2 Uw L U2 B' D U' F' Rw Uw F L' Rw2
*5. *D Rw Uw2 L2 Uw B F Uw' Rw' Uw' B2 F' L2 Rw2 B' F U2 B L2 R' F2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw' B F D' L' Rw2 R2 B2 F' L Rw' D2 B2 Fw' D Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw U2 L2 Uw2 Lw' B2 R U2 Lw Rw2 R Dw' U' F' Dw2 Uw2 U' R2 U2 Rw F Rw' Uw U' L B Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw2 B Bw' Lw F2 D' Lw2 Fw' Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 L2 Fw2 F' U2 L' R2 Bw' F2 Lw Uw2 U Rw2 R' Uw Fw2 Rw2 R' Bw2 Uw2
*2. *Dw' Fw Dw' Uw2 U F' Uw2 Lw2 B Uw R B D2 Fw' Lw Bw' F' Dw2 Fw2 L' D R' B' Bw' L' Rw R2 U2 F2 R' D' U' Bw' F L F' U' Bw' F2 Lw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw F L2 Dw Rw2 U2 Fw U' Rw' B2 L B' Bw U2 Lw2 Bw2 Fw' F'
*3. *U B Rw' U Bw' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw Rw Fw' R' D U' F' Dw2 L F2 L R Dw U2 F2 D' R' Bw' L' Lw2 R B2 U' Rw' Dw Bw R' F2 Dw' L2 Rw2 F' Lw2 R' B' Rw D' Fw' U' Lw Rw2 D' R U L' Bw R' U' Rw D' B' Bw
*4. *Dw Uw' L' F' U' Fw2 U Fw2 L D Rw2 Bw Uw2 U2 Lw' D' Lw U' Fw F2 Dw2 L Fw2 Lw R' Dw' R' Uw B Dw' Fw F2 Uw2 Bw D Dw' Bw' L Fw2 F2 R Dw' Fw F Lw Bw' Dw' U2 Lw D Uw' Rw2 Dw L' Fw F' Lw Rw R2 Uw2
*5. *D2 Uw' B' Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw2 R Dw' Uw2 L Uw' R Dw L' B' D Dw' Bw' Dw2 Rw' Bw2 F Rw' Fw' Lw2 Rw2 D' Bw Fw F Dw2 Uw2 F' Rw' B2 D Uw' U' Lw' R2 B2 Lw D Dw' Rw' R' Dw Lw2 Rw U' B F2 U Lw Rw Dw' Fw2 Rw Fw

*6x6x6*
*1. *D' U' L 2U2 L2 B' 3F2 L 2B2 2F L R 2F2 2L B2 D' 2R2 F' U L2 B2 D' U2 L' 2B 2D 3U2 3F F' 2D' 2L' 2R' 3U' 3R2 U B 2F' 2L' 2R2 3U' 3F' F2 2U R' 2B2 D 3U' L B' 2F' 3U2 2U2 B' D2 L2 2L 2B2 L' 2L' B' 3U 2R' R' D2 2R 3U2 3F2 F' 2R B R 3U U L2 F 2D2 F L2 D2 3F
*2. *B F 3R2 2D2 F2 3R2 U F' D F' U' B2 L' 2L' 3F F2 L 2B2 2R2 B2 L 2L2 3R 2B 2F2 2D2 L 2R D' 2B2 2L' B2 2R' 2B 3U' 2L R2 D R2 3F2 F 2R2 2F2 2L2 2F2 2D' F 2L 2D 3U B 2L2 B 2F' 3U2 R2 2D2 U' 2R' B2 3F' 3R 2D 3U2 L' 3R 2B L 2B D 2R' 2F L 2U2 R' 2F 3R' 2R2 3F' 3R'
*3. *D2 F' 2U B' L' B 3F 2F F2 U' R' B' 3F2 2D' 2L2 3R2 3U' 2L 3R F 2U' L' R F 2U B' L' 2B R' B2 3F' R' U 2L2 2D 2R R2 2U' L' 3R2 R' D L' R 3U' B' D2 2U' U' L2 2L2 3R2 2R2 2D U 3F2 2D U2 3R2 2R F 2D' 2U F 3R2 3U U 2F2 L2 2F' D 2F' 2D L' 2D2 U' L 3R 2R B'
*4. *F R' 3F' 2U F U2 3R B2 2B2 2R B' U L' 3R 2B2 D' 2B 2R2 3F' D2 2U' U2 R 3F L 2L' 2U L D2 2D 2F 2D 2L U2 2F' F2 2R F' L' 2F 2U2 B2 3F' 2F2 3U U' 3F2 3R' D 2D 3U2 B 2F U' B2 2F' 2L 2U 2L D' B' 2D2 U 2B2 3U R2 D' 2D U 2F' L' 2L2 2F 2D2 2F2 L2 2L' 3F2 R' U2
*5. *2F 3U B2 2F2 2U2 R D' 2L F2 3R 2U2 U L 3F D' 2F2 3U2 3F 2R R' F 2L' B2 D' 2U' 2F2 2U' L 3U' U2 2F 2D2 B' 2R' 3F' 2L2 3R2 F2 2D 2R' 3U 3R 2R' B' U2 2F' 2U' B' 2B 3F' F' 2L2 3U 2R 3F2 F 3U2 3F' 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2D2 U2 2F2 L' U' B 2F2 3R2 2B2 2U' 2B' R2 2D' 2U' 3F 2F2 2L2 D

*7x7x7*
*1. *3B 2F' 2D 3F2 3L' D' U2 L2 3D 3L 3B L 3R 2D' 3R' B 2D2 3U' 3F' 3R2 2D' 3D 3L2 2R' R 3B' 3F 2F R' 2F 2U2 B2 2B' 2F2 2R2 F R2 3U 2F2 2R' U2 3F L 3R 3B2 D2 3B2 2F 2R' R2 2U2 3B' F' L 3U 2B2 2F 2L F' 3L2 R 2F2 F2 2L 3L 2B2 3B2 2F2 D2 3D 3L2 2B' 2R' R2 3B' 3R2 2F 3L R 2F F D2 2L U2 R 2U B' L U' 2L2 2R2 F2 R' B' 3B 2L2 3R 3D 3F2 3R'
*2. *D2 3D2 2U 2L2 B 2B' 3F2 3U2 2U2 B 3U2 2U R2 3D 3B2 3U L' B R 2F2 F' 3R' 2R' U2 3F2 2L 2U' L 3D' L' 2L' D U 2F2 L' D' L' 2L' R' B 2R 2F2 3L2 3F' D2 B' 2B2 D' B2 2D' B 2D 2U 3B2 3F' 2D 2U' 2R' 3B 3L' 3B2 L' 3D' 3U F D 2D2 B' 3B 2F2 2L 2R2 B' 2B' U2 3B 3R F' 3L R B' D2 F 2D2 3R 3F' 3D 3F2 L2 3L2 3R' 2R 2U 3R F' L 3L R U R
*3. *2B' 2F D2 3F F2 R2 D' R 3B D2 3D F' R2 F' 3D' 3F 2L' 3R 2R' B L' 3D2 2U2 2R2 2F2 2L2 R' 2D 3B U 3L2 2D2 U' 3B' 2F' D U 2F 2L' U' 3R2 D2 2L 2R2 R2 2D2 2L' 2B 3U 3R' 3D' 2L 2R2 U' 2L2 3L B2 2B 2F 3L R2 3U' L 3L2 2R2 3F2 3U 3R' B' 2B2 3B 3F' F 2L2 3U2 L2 2D 3L D' 3U L' 2L' D 3R 3B' 3U2 3B2 2F2 3D' 2R2 R' D2 L 2B' 3B' D' 3B2 3F2 2D 3R2
*4. *2R' 3D2 U 2L 3R2 2R' R2 2F2 3L 2R R 2U 3L' R 2D' 3B2 3F L' 3U 3L F' R' 3U' 3B2 U' 3R' 2R' 2D2 3B' 2F2 3R D2 F2 2R 2U 3R2 U' 3L' 2R2 3F 2F' 3R2 U 3B' 2D2 L2 U 2R R' 2B2 2U 2L2 3U' 3R' 3F D2 B2 3B2 2F' 3U 3F' F2 3U' R2 2B2 3B 2L 3R U' 2B' L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 2F2 2R 3U 3R' 3D' U 2L 3D2 3F2 D' 2D 3D' 3B2 3R 2F2 D2 3U 3L2 3R2 R' D' 2R U' L' 3R' 2F'
*5. *2F 2U 3R' 2D 3R' 3U 2U' 2L 2R R' 2D' F D' 3R 3D' L2 U2 2L 3B 2L2 3F' 2R' D2 3D U' 2R2 2D' B 3B L 3R' 3F U' 2F2 2D 3D' 3B' 3F2 3L 2F 3R' R2 3F2 2F' 2L U 3B' F 2D' 2R2 B 3D' 3L 3B' 2F2 L' 2L2 3L 3D B' F' 2D' 3U2 3B 3D' 3F2 3D' 2L2 B' 2D' 2F 2D2 2U R 2B2 L D' 3D' 3B2 2U B 2B 3F2 3L2 3F U' 2B' 2F L2 2L2 3R' 2F2 D2 U' 3F2 3R' 2U' 2R' 3F2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U F R2 U2 F2 R'
*2. *F2 R' F2 R2 F' R U R' U'
*3. *R U2 R' F U R U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B D L R' D R F2 R' D F2 R' U L2 R2 D U' R2
*2. *U' L B R B R B2 R F' L' R U' L2 D2 U2 F' U'
*3. *F R2 F' R2 U L2 U F' L U' B2 R' U2 B U2 L2 D'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw' U Rw2 R2 B' L2 Rw R' B D2 Rw D2 Uw B Rw2 U' F D2 U' Rw B' Rw R' U' Fw D' Rw2 B' D' F U L F2 D' F L D' R' D U'
*2. *Uw U2 B2 Uw' Fw F Rw2 B Fw2 Uw2 R2 Fw2 Rw R D L Uw2 B2 Fw' F' L Rw' D2 Fw2 D' Rw' R2 B2 F' U B' L2 Rw F Uw2 R' D2 Uw2 R' U
*3. *D' U' F' D2 U' Fw2 R2 D2 Uw' B Fw2 U' R2 Uw' Rw2 R B' Fw2 Uw Rw D B2 Fw' R Fw2 L Fw' D2 Fw2 F' R2 D Rw2 D L' F2 L' Rw Fw' U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw2 Dw L Bw' L' Uw U' Lw Rw Fw2 R F2 Dw' U2 Lw D' Uw' L Rw Dw R2 B D2 Dw2 Uw Fw U2 L' Lw2 Rw' B2 Lw Bw Lw' Rw' Dw' R2 Fw2 Lw' Rw D2 R' B' L Bw Fw' Lw2 Rw Dw Lw F2 Dw U' R F2 L2 B2 Rw2 U' Lw'
*2. *F' L2 B R2 B' Fw' Dw U2 L Bw2 Fw' Dw' B2 Dw F2 Lw U R2 B F L Lw' F' L Rw' Dw2 F Rw D Dw2 U' Bw' L' R2 F2 L2 B2 Bw2 Lw Uw' L' D' Dw Uw L' Lw' R' F2 U' B' U2 Lw R' Uw' Fw' U F' D' Fw F'
*3. *Lw' Fw2 Rw' Dw Rw2 U Bw R U L D' F2 R' Fw' L2 R2 D2 Lw' F' L' Dw2 U' Rw2 B Fw2 U Fw Uw2 R Uw' U L2 R2 Fw U Lw' Fw2 L' Fw' D2 F Rw Dw2 Lw R D' Bw' D' Lw' Fw' Uw L B R Dw Lw2 Fw' L U' B

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' L 2F' 2D2 B' L 2D2 F2 2L2 2D' B' 2F D 3R D 3U2 2L2 2B 3R2 2D 2U2 B' L 2L D2 B2 2L2 3R 2R R2 2B2 F 2D2 U R2 2U B' 2D' 3R' D2 2L B' 3F' F 2L 3F' 2U2 B' 2L2 3U' L 2B2 U' 2B2 L U 2L2 2B' 2L D F 2D 3U' 2U 2L2 D 2D2 2U 2L2 3R2 2U R2 B2 L2 3R2 R' D 2F L' R

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3D2 L 2L2 3R 2R' U' R 3U' R 3U 3B2 L2 D' 3L 3B 2F' L2 2D' 3D' 3B 3R2 2R2 2D' 3D' 3F2 L2 D B2 2B' 3F2 3L' D' 2B' 3R' 2R 3F2 3L 2F2 R2 3D 2L 2B2 2L D' 3D' 3U' B' 2F' 2L' 3F' 3U2 3L' 2R2 R' 3D' 3U2 3B2 2U U 3B F 2L 2U2 3F' L 2L2 3B F R' 3B' 2L 3B2 2F 2L2 3R' 3U' 3B D' B 2B2 3B' 3R2 2D2 3U2 2U 2L' 3F' 2F' L' 3R F 2L' 2R' 2D' 3L' 3F2 3U2 B2 2B' F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R U B2 L' F U' B' D' F D' R' D B D' L B' U2
*2. *B2 U2 F' L U R2 B L2 B' F' D' L2 R' D' B D' B
*3. *R2 F2 D2 F U B D L U F D R2 U' F U2 R' D2
*4. *D' R' F' U2 L2 U2 L2 R F' D' R U2 B D2 L U' B' F'
*5. *R2 D B D2 L R2 F' D U2 F2 U' B' U2 L D B' L R2
*6. *D2 B' R' B2 D2 U2 B' R2 U2 R2 U' L' D2 F' L' B D' U
*7. *D' U2 F' D' F D2 L2 R U' L' B' U B2 U2 B' D' L U
*8. *B' D R B U' B2 U B U2 L2 B' F2 U F' R2 B R2 D'
*9. *F2 R2 F D' R2 U' B2 R U L' R D2 R' U B2 L2 F U2
*10. *L2 D' F2 U' L F2 R U' R' B2 L2 D U L F' U2 F U
*11. *L' D2 F R2 D2 F' R U' F D' B2 L2 F' D U F D
*12. *F' R2 B' F R' D' B2 F' U' R D' R2 U' L2 F' L2 B2 R'
*13. *R B U' B' U' F R B2 L2 F U' B2 R2 B2 F' L U
*14. *B2 U R' D' R2 D' F' L F R B' R2 U2 B' L D B' R
*15. *L2 D2 B F2 D F L F' D' R D' U' B' D2 F R2 D2 U'
*16. *B2 L2 B2 D2 B U L' B D' B2 L' B' F U2 L' F2 D
*17. *B U B' D2 B L2 D F2 L F U2 R2 B2 L2 B' D L2 U2
*18. *R2 F2 D B2 L2 U2 R2 U' F R' U' F' R' D2 L R2 B R
*19. *U F' L B L R2 D2 B2 D U L' F2 U R' B' L2 D2 U2
*20. *L F2 L U' B2 U' F' U' L U' B2 L U F2 D' L D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' B' L D' B L B' F' D L B L U R2 U B2 F
*2. *F' D2 L' R' U2 B F2 L B F2 U2 R2 D L2 R' D' F' R2
*3. *R D B D' R D B' F2 L' F' D' U' F' D2 L2 F
*4. *R2 U L D' L U' R F' L2 D L' D2 B' D' U2 R2 U' R2
*5. *R2 D R' F R F U L2 D2 F' L2 D L R2 B' U' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 F D2 R2 F' L2 D U2 B2 F' R U' B2 U2 B' D R U
*2. *L B2 D U2 B2 R F R' F' L2 F' D2 F U' L' R F'
*3. *B D' U B2 L2 B R B R2 F' R2 B D2 R U' L2 R U
*4. *B L D' F2 D L B2 U2 B2 D' L F2 U L' R B' F2 U'
*5. *B U2 F D U2 B U F' R2 B D' R2 D L' F' R' B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D2 F L' B2 F' U2 L' B D L' R2 F' L F U L R
*2. *R U B' U B' D2 U F2 D R2 B' U' F' R' U L' U' R2
*3. *B' D U2 F L' R' B U2 F2 R B2 L2 U2 L' B2 U' F'
*4. *B2 D U' R2 D2 U' F2 R F' U' R B' D' L' B L U R
*5. *D L2 U L B2 L U B R' F2 R2 F' R' B' L B R2 U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B U L U B' F R F' D2 R' B' U' F D' B' D' R2 F'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U R' U F R2 U' R F' R'
*3. *B R' B2 D2 L' U2 R2 B L B D2 U F' D U2 R F2 U'
*4. *L2 Rw' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 D Rw R' Fw2 Rw D2 U' R Fw2 F' Uw2 U' L2 Rw R' B' Fw' F2 Rw' R2 B' Fw2 L' D' L2 Rw2 F2 R2 D' Fw F2 L2 Fw2 L'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U' R F2 R' U' R U2 F'
*3. *L F' U B' F' L2 F' D2 L' D' R D' F' D' L2 R' D2
*4. *R B Fw F L' R2 D Uw' B2 Rw Uw Fw2 F2 D2 B2 Fw F2 L2 Fw2 L2 D Rw R Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U Rw' R2 D Uw' U Rw' U Rw'
*5. *Dw Bw' Fw D2 Fw L' R2 Fw Uw L2 D2 B' F' Dw B Rw' D2 L Lw2 Dw Bw2 D' Lw' R' B' Fw2 F2 U' Rw' Dw' Bw U' Bw L' F2 D' Lw2 U' L R2 Uw' Rw' Bw' Uw' Rw2 D2 Dw Uw2 Lw Bw' D' Fw' L' Lw' D' Rw' B U2 B Uw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=1 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=0 / ddUU u=6,d=-2 / UdUd u=2,d=-2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-5 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-1,d=-2 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=-3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*5. *UUdd u=2,d=-3 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=1 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=0 / UUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' L U B' L' U' R r' b' u
*2. *R L U' R' L' R B l' b
*3. *U' B L' U B' L U B' l r' u
*4. *U' L R' L U' R B' U' l' u'
*5. *U L' R U' L B' L' U l b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,3) (3,6) (0,4) (3,2) (3,2) (-2,1) (4,3) (0,2) (6,4) (0,2) (0,5) (-2,0) (0,3) (-2,5) (-2,3) (-4,0)
*2. *(0,0) (3,6) (0,4) (5,5) (-5,1) (-1,3) (-1,0) (1,3) (5,3) (0,4) (0,3) (2,0) (-4,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (3,2) (6,4) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-4) (0,1) (6,3) (0,4) (6,3) (0,3) (5,5) (1,3) (-3,1) (0,3) (6,2) (6,1) (6,3) (5,3) (-3,5)
*4. *(0,-3) (6,0) (3,3) (0,3) (6,0) (6,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-4,1) (0,4) (-2,3) (4,2) (6,0) (-2,0) (-4,0) (-2,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,6) (0,-3) (-2,5) (0,4) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,4) (0,4) (2,2) (0,4) (0,3) (0,5) (4,3) (-4,4) (0,2) (0,5) (1,1)

*Skewb*
*1. *B' R B' R' L' B' F L F' B L F' B' F B R' B F L B F' B L' F' R'
*2. *R L' B R L R' L' R' L F' L B L R' L' F R B' L' B F' R' L F B
*3. *B' L' R' F' L' B' R' B R B' R' B' R F' R B' L' F R' B' L' R B R' F'
*4. *L R B R F R F R' F' B R L' R F' R' F R' L' B' R' B' R' L' R B'
*5. *R' L B' F B R F' B' R F' R B' F' B F' L R F R L B L F R F


----------



## tx789 (Apr 30, 2011)

3x3 32.23 (38.28) 31.90 32.40 (24.19) =32.18


----------



## tozies24 (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 10.74, 9.24, (8.15), (11.27), 8.85 ==>> *9.61*
*3x3:* 20.89, 24.43, (27.02), 24.02, (20.48) ==>> *23.11*
*4x4:* 2:37.09, 2:03.46, (1:38.11), 2:20.84, (2:38.62) ==>> *2:20.46*
*5x5:* (3:41.91), 3:47.95, 3:59.13, 4:10.65, (4:29.83) ==>>*3:59.24*
*7x7:* 9:54.97, 9:00.35, 8:47.47, (8:41.52), (10:45.23) ==>> *9:14.26*
*2-4 Relay:* *2:45.45*
*2-5 Relay:** 7:37.58*

_Mostly decent, been practicing 3x3 a lot more than the other cubes. My lookahead on the 4x4 for the 1:38 solve was amazing on the edges lol. Relays were a mess. I thought I was under 10 minutes for good on the 7x7. Then I lost focus and got that last time. _


----------



## Evan Liu (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.32) 5.20 5.21 5.20 (DNF) => 5.20
Comment: Nice standard deviation 

*3x3:* 13.63 (11.30) (15.02) 13.72 13.70 => 13.68

*4x4:* 57.46 59.91 (1:14.49) (53.72) 1:04.61 => 1:00.66

*5x5:* 2:30.01 (2:24.23) 2:26.95 (2:36.88) 2:31.39 => 2:29.45

*6x6:* (6:06.71) 5:58.81 (5:35.95) 5:45.08 6:05.22 => 5:56.37

*2x2 BLD:* 14.97 DNF DNF => 14.97

*3x3 OH:* (27.05) (31.86) 27.97 31.78 28.05 => 29.27

*3x3 MTS:* (1:23.44) 1:11.02 1:14.29 (1:01.96) 1:14.50 => 1:13.27

*2-4 Relay:* 1:16.75

*2-5 Relay:* 4:09.24

*Magic:* 1.29 1.29 1.33 (1.20) (1.98) => 1.30

*Master Magic:* (2.97) 2.78 2.78 (2.66) 2.81 => 2.79

*Clock:* 13.32 (12.19) 12.78 (14.68) 14.20 => 13.43

*Megaminx:* (2:16.89) (1:59.66) 1:59.93 1:55.99 2:03.29 => 1:59.74

*Pyraminx:* 6.29 5.90 (14.93) 7.90 (5.45) => 6.69

*Square-1:* (43.50) (34.00) 35.12 38.19 40.87 => 38.06


----------



## uberCuber (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.06, 4.17, 4.18, 3.68, 5.33 = *4.47*
Comment: Could have been better. Forgot what first layer permutation I inspected on the first solve, and overall my TPS just felt horrible.
*3x3:* 15.06, 17.10, 18.01, 18.14, 12.73 = *16.73*
Comment: Absolutely awful. Even after almost a week I still am not at all used to the speed of this LunHui. I just can't control it.
*4x4:* 1:24.96, 1:19.02, 1:21.82, 1:05.94, 1:19.24 = *1:20.03*
Comment: Lol, I'm progressively getting worse at 4x4, but I don't really care. I don't have a good cube to use so I stopped caring about 4x4 awhile ago.
*5x5:* 2:05.33, 2:06.23, 1:50.53, 1:51.74, 1:58.39 = *1:58.49*
Comment: Not bad, obviously first two solves could have been a lot better though.
*6x6:* 4:47.65, 4:10.43, 4:17.42, 3:56.94, 4:27.14 = *4:18.33*
Comment: Not bad.
*7x7:* 7:32.78, 7:32.60, 6:50.39, 6:56.24, 6:59.59 = *7:09.48*
Comment: What a relief, I'm capable of doing sub-7 solves again.
*2x2 BLD:* 35.33, DNF(41.46), 41.50 = *35.33*
Comment: Don't know what happened on the DNF, it was off by F R U' R' U' R U R' F' :confused: The 35.33 is a good time for me though. I do this with Old Pochmann.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(2:40.89), DNF(2:41.67), DNF(2:53.84) = *DNF*
Comment: Disappointing. The first solve had two edges flipped. The second solve had a total of 5 edges incorrect - 2 2-cycles with a fifth edge flipped in place. The third solve was off by two twisted corners.
*3x3 OH:* 47.65, 45.66, 32.07, 47.71, 38.91 = *44.07*
Comment: Lol, bad average even for me; not like I care that much about OH though. The 32.07 is actually a PB..no idea where that came from.
*3x3 MTS:* DNF, 1:01.14, 1:18.27, 50.22, 1:07.72 = *1:09.04*
Comment: Bad. I just couldn't concentrate; I kept having relatively minor coughing fits mid-solve. Except on that 50 that just came out of nowhere :O
*3x3 FMC:* *27 moves* :O WTFLUCKY


Spoiler



solution: F2 L R' B' U2 R2 D' F B U B U L2 U' L U' L2 U' L' U2 L' U L' U' L2 U L'

2x2x3 + EO: F2 L R' B' U2 R2 D' F B U B
Finish F2L: U L2 U' L U' L2 U' L' U' wat
LL: U' L' U L' U' L2 U L'

My face was already like WTF when I got a 20 move F2L, and then I notice that LL was an antisune and I was like WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I will probably never get this lucky again.


*2-4 Relay:* *1:39.16*
Comment: Good considering the bad 4x4 that I have to use and the fact that I haven't practiced 4x4 at all recently.
*2-5 Relay:* *3:54.59*
Comment: Should have been better; at least I can partially blame it on a bad 4x4. 
*Megaminx:* 2:19.93, 2:09.94, 1:58.84, 2:07.61, 2:10.79 = *2:09.45*
Comment: Good for me. The third solve had the megaminx equivalent of an accidental xcross. 
*Square-1:* 53.81, 33.71, 35.31, 51.23, 46.19 = *44.24*
Comment: I am so incredibly consistent at Square-1...btw the 33.71 had parity


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Apr 30, 2011)

3x3: (31.02), 13.18, 12.51, 12.38, (11.60) -> 12.69
4x4: 1:02.07, (58.90), 1:04.09, (1:12.52), 1:06.28 -> 1:04.15
3x3oh: (16.99), (27.54), 20.40, 22.95, 17.45 -> 20.27


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 30, 2011)

*3x3*: 11.90, 6.98, 11.83, 11.03, 11.55 = *11.47*
lolwat 6.98 PLL skip. But not good average. Don't have a good cube nowadays.

*3x3 BLD*: DNF(1:02.25), DNF(47.28), 50.62 = *50.62*
Needs some practice.

*3x3 OH*: 30.77, 23.75, 17.91, 18.43, 24.31 = *22.17*
Once again failing at OH. First solve was pop, 2nd solve messed up G perm, last solve cube dropped on floor at 19s when I was 2 moves off.

*4x4*: 58.05, (54.25), 1:00.95, 54.41, (1:41.43) = *57.80*
Pop on the last one. Should practise 4x4 a bit


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 30, 2011)

2x2: 2.14, 3.61, 2.84, 2.79, 2.57 = 2.73
3x3: 8.16, 9.91, 12.89, 9.58, 8.52 = 9.34
4x4: 54.27, 39.92, 42.01, 41.71, 46.80 = 43.51
5x5: 1:30.99, 1:31.89, 1:35.45, 1:26.55, 1:21.60 = 1.29.81
6x6: 2:32.62, 2:45.68, 2:55.44, 3:01.62, 2:27.58 = 2:44.58
7x7: 4:29.29, 4:36.96, 4:59.52, 4:35.01, 4:24.50 = 4:33.75
2x2 BLD: 10.26+, 7.24, DNF(12.64) = 7.24
3x3 BLD: 1:28.51, 1:16.10, 1:03.92 = 1:03.92
4x4 BLD: 8:12.44, 
5x5 BLD:
Multi: 3/3 (8:08.51)
3x3 OH: 19.77, 18.06, 21.91, 18.16, 14.40 = 18.66
3x3 WF: 56.53, 49.81, 1:10.97, 1:06.12, 1:11.34 = 1:04.54
3x3 MTS:
2-4 relay: 1:04.57
2-5 relay: 2:36.49
Clock: 9.85, 8.46, 9.02, 10.89, 7.86 = 9.11
Megaminx: 47.98, 58.50, 52.08, 47.34, 47.95 = 49.34
Pyraminx: 6.14, 4.73, 4.71, 3.67, 2.59 = 4.37
Square-1: 21.99, 16.70, 18.62, 29.13, 19.47 = 20.03

FMC:


----------



## Norbi (Apr 30, 2011)

2x2:5.34, 13.39, 9.24, 6.06, 2.69 ==>6.88
3x3: 21.39, 23.17, 20.28, 20.05, 17.89 ==>20.57
3x3 OH:49.95, 39.66, 47.02, 1:00.31, 42.58 ==>46.52
great
3x3 blind: DNF DNF DNF 
Flipped edge two times.
3x3 Multi: 2/2 6:15.16


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Apr 30, 2011)

Norbi said:


> 3x3 OH:49.95, (39.66), 47.02, 1:00.31, ==>46.52



you only have 4 times?


----------



## irontwig (Apr 30, 2011)

FMC: 31 moves



Spoiler



U B' d2 B U' B' d2 B F2 R B' R B R F' R F' L2 F B' U B' R' D2 F' D' B' D' U L' F

On the inverse:

F' L U' [Square+pair]
D B D F D2 R B U' B F' L2 [F2L-1]
F R' F R F' [Psuedo-F2L]
F R2 B' R' B R' F' [OLL]
F' B' d2 B U B' d2 B U' F [PLL]
F' [Undo psuedoness]

Normal Fridrich LL with a little help from a bunch of cancellation : D.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

Megaminx: 1:53.07, (2:08.69), (1:36.35), 1:46.37, 1:55.18=> 1:51.54

Square-1: (32.15), 30.91, (19.75), 26.37, 27.13=> 28.13

Skewb: (6.30), (10.40), 8.07, 8.85, 7.13=> 8.02

FMC: 45 moves (it's my first time trying it )


Spoiler



2x2x2 block; F U F U' R' U B D2 (8)
rest of cross and opposite slot: U2 R F2 U' R F2 U' F R2 F' (10)
last 2 slots: B U' F U2 B' F' (6)
OLLCP: L' U' L U' L' d L' U L F (10)
EPLL: R2 U' F B' R2 F' B U' R2 U2 (11)



edit: FMC is a DNF for me, my first move should be F' not F.


----------



## y235 (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2:*
*3x3:*
*OH:*
*FMC:*
*SQ1:*


----------



## masteranders1 (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 3.94, 8.21, 6.15, 2.72, 8.19 = 6.09 avg5
Comment: Nice singles, but I need to learn Ortega. Been using LBL forever.
*3x3x3:* 18.33, 14.87, 18.74, 15.20, 14.76 = 16.13 avg5
Comment: Woah. Can't believe I just did that, I lubed my GuHong yesterday and it feels awesome.
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.40, 46.09, 26.92, 53.99+, 41.39 = 43.96 avg5
Comment: The 26 was nl.
*4x4x4:* 1:28.09, 1:06.27, 1:20.82, 1:38.28, 1:24.22 = 1:24.38 avg5
Comment: Not very good. 
*5x5x5:* 2:43.52, 2:34.88, 2:45.69, 3:33.13, 2:48.46 = 2:45.89 avg5
Comment: Average I guess. Not good, not bad.

*FMC:* 60



Spoiler



B U2 L' U' B2 y' x2
U' R' U R2 U' R' 
R' U2 R U2 R' U R 
y2 U R' U2 R2 U R' 
y U2 F U R U' R' F' R U' R' 
U F R U R' U' F' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R 
y x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## Norbi (Apr 30, 2011)

> you only have 4 times?



fixed.thank you.


----------



## Jakube (Apr 30, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 7.26, (8.50), (4.13), 6.26, 7.67 = *7.06*
*3x3x3:* 23.50, 21.26, (56.69), 20.23, (19.51) = *21.66*
*4x4x4:* 1:31.37, (1:44.13), (1:25.99), 1:27.27, 1:33.16 = *1:30.60*
*5x5x5:* 2:31.60, (3:03.38), (2:31.46), 2:34.40, 2:51.84 = *2:39.28*
*7x7x7:* 8:10.56, 7:49.85, (9:10.50), (7:46.14), 8:33.09 = *8:11.17*
_PB single and average: Some problems at the 3rd: After 2 moves 6 cubies popped, so I started solving the cube after 40 seconds._
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 1:03.77, 39.94, 38.67 = *38.67*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 2:17.90, 1:53.70, 1:54.55 = *1:53.70*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, 8:46.50 = *8:46.50*
_New PB, very easy scramble, 9 solved center pieces. _
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF, 20:16.86, DNF = *20:16.86*
_2nd: Easy scramble, first success since 3 weeks, New PB!_
*Multiple Blindfolded: 10/10 = 10 Points (52:08.47)*
_New PB, Memo was 35:51.80, so memo was 5 minutes better than the memo of the 9/9 I did yesterday. _
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (32.62), 35.38, 44.49, 49.64, (52.05) = *43.17*
_Times are from bad to worse. _
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:34.20*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:09.90*
_Some bad solves in these Relays_


----------



## Hershey (May 1, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.98, 9.78, 5.63, 6.78, 6.21
avg5: 7.32

*3x3:* 19.74, 19.45, 17.78, 16.81, 18.13
avg5: 18.45

*5x5:* 4:01.47, 4:23.18, 4:16.80, 3:55.40, 3:52.23
avg5: 4:04.56

*3x3 OH:* 28.68, 32.99, 24.77, 28.23, 23.86
avg5: 27.23


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 1, 2011)

*2x2* : (6.05) 14.58 9.84 (5.29 DNF) 8.82 = 9.90
Comment : erm... 14 was just bad, but sub 10 
*3x3* : 31.92 34.31 (29.01) (37.78) 36.99 = 34.41
Comment : using my alpha 2, will be shelfed soon
*4x4* : 2:46.37 (1:57.49) 2:26.46 2:27.70 (3:15.83 DNF) = 2:33.51
Comment : my recognition is terrible -.-
*5x5* : 4:09.46 4:00.09 4:43.10 4:50.77 4:26.98 = 4:26.51
Comment : my east sheen unscrews itself if i twist it anticlockwise ... any tips to stop this...?
had to use my V-cube 7 for the last 3, last one was pop mania, spent 30 sec searching under my desk for the piece
*7x7* : 8:28.65 8:55.37 8:14.62 8:48.70+2 9:00.73 = 8:44.90
Comment : need to get better at edge pairing, only popped on the last one a pop shower on edges maybe 7 pieces, wanted them all sub 9, d'oh!
*2x2 BLD* : (2:30.45 DNF) (2:17.38 DNF) (1:59.20 DNF) = DNF
Comment : havent slept for 4 nights this week after windows update did a factory reset on my hard drive so my memo was completely off
*3x3 OH* : 1:15.49 1:13.58 1:14.62 (1:32.37) (52.93) = 1:14.56
Comment : hands were tired but still consistent, last one was petrus after x cross
*3x3 MTS* : DNF (1:49.21 DNF) DNF 2:12.87 3:27.66 = DNF
Comment : suffering from sleep deprevation, most of them took me 1min+ to solve normally, didn't want to DNF 4/5 so went epicly slow on last one
*3x3 FMC* : 63 moves


Spoiler



F U R F' L D' F2 D R' U L' F2 L
R2 B2 U' R' U R U' R'
R' U' R B' L U2 L'
U B2 B U2 B' U' B U2 B'
U2 L U L' U2 L U L'
L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R'
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U

cancellations / removals ? are in grey
method : petrus / freefop
Comment : fun to do this but im terrible at it lol


*234 Relay* : 2:46.25
Comment :  smashed my best, unfortunate i didnt film it, do not know how i solved them all as fast as my first 4x4 this week
*2345 Relay* : 7:50.07
Comment : 2x2 3x3 4x4 in 2:50~ 5x5 popped more times than i care to count and on landing it exploded ... is this DNF lol?


Spoiler



when my hands hit the timer it was together, but when it bounced on the mat it fell apart, if i had a slo mo camera i would show that







*Megaminx* : (3:30.11) 4:30.43 5:27.79 4:04.22 (DNF) = 4:40.81
Comment : the mega minx is allowed to stay on the table isn't it...?, mine leaves the surface once during the solve
not consistent at all, + it popped on every scramble and every solve ... so probably DNF's
last one exploded at 3:30~ my mega minx must be bad...
*Pyraminx* : 20.63 23.33 18.85 (19.27 DNF) (16.55) = 20.94
Comment : needs practice
*Skewb* : (32.01) 31.71 (19.68) 24.95 21.37 = 26.34
Comment : really bad ...


----------



## irontwig (May 1, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> FMC: 45 moves (it's my first time trying it )



This makes me sad and glad at the same time.


----------



## Sa967St (May 1, 2011)

irontwig said:


> This makes me sad and glad at the same time.


Is 45 decent for a first written down/timed attempt? Parts of the solution were sloppy but I forced a decent LL so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (May 1, 2011)

3x3 OH : 16.83, (23.43), 20.29, 17.24, (16.74) = 18.12

4x4 : (56.69), 39.30, (38.83), 47.17, 40.56 = 42.34

3x3 : (14.25), (9.45), 10.67, 11.78, 10.00 = 10.82

2x2 : (7.69), 4.57, 5.05, 2.68, (2.17) = 4.10

5x5 : (DNF(1:57.99)), 1:34.60, 1:39.68, 1:41.49, (1:30.53) = 1:38.59

2-3-4 Relay : 1:07.24

2-3-4-5 Relay : 2:53.30

3x3 MTS : (1:20.17), (1:01.95), 1:08.15, 1:01.98, 1:03.59 = 1:04.57

2x2 BLD : DNF(20.76), 22.20, DNF(12.31) = 22.20

3x3 BLD : 1:36.70, DNF(1:30.86), DNS = 1:36.70


----------



## dimwmuni (May 1, 2011)

*2x2x2* (3.54), (6.44), 4.19, 3.89, 4.69 = 4.26
*3x3x3* 16.46, (14.50), (16.76), 16.72, 15.09 = 16.09
*4x4x4 *(1:02.96), 1:18.52, 1:06.78, 1:12.42,(1:19.58) = 1:12.57
*5x5x5* 2:01.07, (1:56.53), 2:14.27, 2:04.97, (2:14.83) = 2:06.77
*6x6x6* (5:10.30), 4:18.42, (3:58.73), 4:40.36, 4:08.70 = 4:22.49
Pop on the first solve and I couldn’t find the piece for a while.
*2x2x2* BLD DNF(1:12.45), DNF(1:01.24), DNF(55.15) = DNF
*3x3x3* BLD DNF(4:54.66), DNF(4:50.28), 4:09.47 = 4:09.47
*3x3x3*OH (23.28), (29.40), 26.96, 28.86, 28.42 = 28.08
*2-4* 1:21.16
*2-5* 3:50.91
*Magic* (1.56), 1.69, 4.33+, (5.02), 1.89 = 2.64
*Megaminx* (1:24.31), 1:14.53, (1:11.91), 1:16.00, 1:17.73 = 1:16.09
*Pyraminx* 17.78, 10.30, 14.62, 14.93, 14.32 = 14.62


----------



## janelle (May 2, 2011)

*2x2x2*
6.10, (6.78), 5.29, 6.22, (4.71)
Average of 5: *5.87*

*3x3x3* 
(15.69), 16.22, (19.44), 17.54, 15.71 
Average of 5: *16.49* 
Good cubing day 

*4x4x4*
(1:30.08[OP]), 1:25.45[OP], 1:27.02[O], 1:27.78[OP], (1:17.52)
Average of 5: *1:26.75*

*3x3x3 OH*
(32.70), (26.99), 30.48, 28.75, 31.32
Average of 5:* 30.18*

*3x3x3 Match the Scramble*
3:31.77, (2:53.54), (3:43.29), 3:27.38, 2:57.78
Average of 5: *3:18.98*

*234 Relay
2:34.07*

*Magic*
1.40, 1.57, (2.18), (1.36), 1.37
Average of 5:* 1.45*

*Pyraminx*
13.85, 13.20, (16.50), (7.44[LL skip]), 11.03
Average of 5:* 12.69*

*Square-1*
56.38[P], (1:10.90[P]), 46.58[P], (44.06), 55.71[P]
Average of 5: *52.89
*


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (3.50), (6.53), 4.16, 4.10, 3.68 = 3.98 Sub 4


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Is 45 decent for a first written down/timed attempt? Parts of the solution were sloppy but I forced a decent LL so I'm happy with it.


 
I think it's fine for a first try. We're not all irontwig, you know.  With your knowledge of the cube, if you stick with it a bit, I suspect you'll be sub-40 almost every in just a few weeks.


----------



## EdgeRebirth (May 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* (5.25), 8.77, 9.45, (9.90), 8.57 = 8.93

*3x3x3:* (18.81), 22.13, 19.82, 19.28, (25.76) = 20.41


----------



## James Ludlow (May 2, 2011)

_James Ludlow_

_2x2_ - 8.15 5.84 7.97 5.92 3.48 = *6.58* _Comment - 5hts was a skip. Can't remember what though_
_3x3_ - 17.71 18.31 17.96 20.30 20.42 = *18.86* _Comment - I knew I was on for a mint avg, and bottled the last two._
_4x4_ - 1.10.60 1.21.31 1.11.11 1.10.87 1.13.37 = *1.11.78* _Comment - should have been better. - - OP - -_
_5x5_ - 2.14.96 2.08.14 1.53.09 2.03.62 2.27.13 = *2.08.91* _Comment - PB single. Similar avg to last week, but a bit more consistent._
_6x6_ - 3.38.16 3.46.71 3.51.09 3.39.43 3.58.12 = *3.45.74*
_3x3 OH_ - 48.87 42.32 35.83 52.62 45.67 = *45.62*
_3x3 Feet_ - 6.38.00 5.43.21 6.53.01 7.14.63 DNS = *6.55.21* _Comment - woot._
_2-4 Relay_ - *1.46.97*
_Magic_ - 1.44 1.37 1.38 1.40 2.61 = *1.41*
_Master Magic_ - 2.56 2.62 2.64 2.62 5.56 = *2.63*
_Megaminx_ - 1.55.24 2.17.76 2.01.34 2.21.50 2.47.50 = *2.13.53* _Comment wtf 1st? Popped 5th._


----------



## slocuber (May 2, 2011)

Slocuber:

2x2: 4.21, 5.14, 5.46, 3.62, 2.24 = 4.32
Knew the CLL on the last one.
3x3:13.41, 16.00, 14.88, 13.62, 13.22 = 13.97
Pretty bad :confused:
4x4:
5x5:
3x3OH:32.36, 37.26, 30.69, 30.44, 32.13 = 31.73
Clock:13.68, 14.06, 17.63, 15.50, 14.54 = 14.70
Megaminx:


----------



## thatkid (May 2, 2011)

2x2 - 12.83, (14.94), 11.13, (10.31), 11.48 = 11.81
3x3 - (27.70), 32.06, 32.41, (33.71), 33.14 = 32.54
4x4 - 2:07.24, (2:33.76), (2:02.05), 2:31.52, 2:11.69 = 2:16.82
5x5 - 
2-4 Relay - 2:38.12
2-5 Relay - 7:08.29
2x2 BLD - 2:14.61, DNF(1:38.67), DNS = 2:14.61
3x3 BLD - DNF(6:46.84), DNF(5:40.68), DNS = DNF
Magic - 2.59, (2.79), 1.91, 2.27, (1.82) = 2.26


----------



## RubiksNub (May 2, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.03), 6.50, (6.83), 5.81, 4.05 = *5.45*.
*3x3:* (20.65), (15.64), 20.21, 18.07, 15.94 = *18.08*.
*3x3 OH:* (36.95), 47.58, 41.34, (53.53), 43.24 = *44.05*.
*4x4:* (3:54.33), 3:16.96, 3:35.40, (2:52.77), 3:21.55 = *3:24.64*.
_All the solves except the sub-3 had parities which I didn't know. ):_
*2-4 relay:* *3:33.71*.


----------



## irontwig (May 2, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Is 45 decent for a first written down/timed attempt? Parts of the solution were sloppy but I forced a decent LL so I'm happy with it.


 
Looked to me more like you forced the last two pairs to be nice. Oh, and that first move is missing a prime and there's a total 44 of moves.


----------



## Keroma12 (May 2, 2011)

5x5x5: 2:03.06, (1:53.02), 2:06.86, (2:33.87), 2:04.24 = 2:04.72
Worst solve in a long time. Best solve in a long time. Should be better.
6x6x6: 3:42.28, 3:53.08, (8:52.01), (3:24.31), 3:32.20 = 3:42.52
Apparently a cube can pop 7 different times on 1 solve...
3x3x3: 16.61, 19.37, 19.58, (19.58), (15.56) = 18.52
First time in over a month a think. Nice considering absolutely no practice.


----------



## uberCuber (May 2, 2011)

'ts ok Keroma I once got a 54 minute 6x6 solve when I basically had to reassemble the entire puzzle :3


----------



## Sa967St (May 3, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Looked to me more like you forced the last two pairs to be nice. Oh, and that first move is missing a prime and there's a total 44 of moves.


Hm? My solution works. I checked it right before I submitted it (click). Yeah the last 2 pairs were really nice, but I tried them a bunch of other ways first see if I could get the best LL I could find.


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 3, 2011)

2x2- 3.96, 6.94, 8.17, 7.33, 3.35 = *5.86*

3x3- 20.92, 20.40, 22.30, 21.11, 26.01 = *22.15*

3x3 OH- 40.11, 36.61, 39.85, 31.18, 29.15 = *35.38* 

FMC-


----------



## Carrot (May 3, 2011)

*Odder:*
*3x3x3:* (18.34), (12.68), 13.09, 14.32, 16.82 => *14.74*
*3x3x3 OH:* (34.93), 26.40, 21.64, 24.76, (15.71) => *24.27*


Spoiler



My solution for the fifth scramble:
"x-cross": x2 y D L D' L' U L2 
double x-cross: U2 Rw' U2 Rw
F2L3+4: y R U' R' y U2 L U L2 U L
OLL: U' Rw' R2 U R' U R U2 R' U Lw' L 
PLL: y' L2 Uw L' U L' U' L Uw' L2 y' L' U L

Movecount=43... TPS ~ 2.7 xD



*Chinese Classmate:
3x3x3:* (39.68), (22.86), 32.40, 27.96, 36.78 => *32.68*

*Danish Classmate:
3x3x3:* 24.41, 27.71, (21.25), 25.41, (DNF(32.32)) => *25.84*


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Hm? My solution works. I checked it right before I submitted it (click). Yeah the last 2 pairs were really nice, but I tried them a bunch of other ways first see if I could get the best LL I could find.


 
You seem to have omitted a prime from the scramble too.


----------



## Cubenovice (May 3, 2011)

Erik, please don't try to scare her away from FMC ;-)


----------



## RCTACameron (May 3, 2011)

*2x2:* (2.66), (4.93), 2.71, 2.93, 3.08 = *2.91*
Comment: Sub-3 is good, but still pretty meh.
*3x3:* 13.33, 15.83, (DNF(15.18)), 13.69, (12.65) = *14.28*
Comment: After solves 2 and 3, I'm amazed how well this average turned out 
*4x4:* (1:34.38), 1:18.13, 1:25.61, (1:12.96), 1:21.00 = *1:21.58*
*2x2 BLD:* 10.03+, DNF(7.75), 11.02+ = *10.03*
*3x3 OH:* (18.46(OLL skip)), 31.15, 35.65, (39.19), 38.55 = 35.12
Comment: Meh average, but that single is insane  I'm annoyed I didn't get it on video. That's all my pre-Kubaroo goals, and just in time 
*Pyraminx:* 6.25, 9.81, 9.33, (12.75), (6.18) = *8.46*
Comment: Would've been a bad average if the last solve wasn't so good


----------



## MrMoney (May 3, 2011)

Ramadan Sulejman:

MBLD: 13/13 in 59:56 (memo: 44:12)

Wow barely made it today, but glad I had the time to compete! Hope to be able to do all weekly MBLD this year


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 3, 2011)

MrMoney said:


> Ramadan Sulejman:
> 
> MBLD: 13/13 in 59:56 (memo: 44:12)
> 
> Wow barely made it today, but glad I had the time to compete! Hope to be able to do all weekly MBLD this year



Wow Ramadan, that is soooooo good!

(And I like the margin of four secs )


----------



## irontwig (May 3, 2011)

Clearly great time management skills.


----------



## MrMoney (May 3, 2011)

10min first 4, 10min middle 4, 10min last 4, 5min repeat first 4, 5min repeat middle 4, 5min repeat last 4, 1min memo last cube, g0 g0 g0 14 minutes 13 cubes ^^


----------



## okayama (May 4, 2011)

*6x6x6*: (5:58.48), 5:34.14, 5:35.97, 5:56.03, (5:32.52) = 5:42.05
PP, DP, PP, NP, OP

*7x7x7*: 9:17.63, (10:11.14), 10:03.01, (9:02.91), 9:09.42 = 9:30.02

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:36.08, DNF [3:50.05], DNF [4:32.19] = 2:36.08
2nd: Off by 3 corners
3rd: 2 twisted corners left (memo miss)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [14:02.97], DNF [21:09.53], DNS = DNF
1st: frequently memo (7:23.34) and execution, but some pieces off...
2nd: Off by 3 wing edges. memo: 6:48.96, fast, but much recall delay in execution...

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: 33:12.59, DNS, DNS = 33:12.59
1st: relatively slow memo: 18:53.40, but frequent execution.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 3/5 (42:57.09) memo: 29:34.43
2nd: Off by 3 corners (target miss)
5th: 2 flipped edges left

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 31 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: B U L U B' F R F' D2 R' B' U' F D' B' D' R2 F'
Solution: B' F L' B L F' L' B2 F2 D' L' F2 L' F2 U2 F' L2 D' L B' U B' R B2 R' B' U' L' B' R' U'

Pre-scramble: L' B' R' U'

1st square: B' * L' B'
2nd square: F2
3rd square: D' L' F2 L'
F2L minus 1 slot: F2 U2 F' L2 D' L
4th square: B' U B' R B2 R'
All but 3 corners: B' U'
Correction: L' B' R' U'

Insert at *: F L' B L F' L' B' L

Hmm. No Sub 30 solution was found this time...
On the inverse scramble, there are some nice starts:

1st square: F' L U'
2nd square: D2 F D2, or, D2 B R2

but couldn't find a good finish in time.


----------



## a small kitten (May 4, 2011)

3x3 (12.81) (16.67) 14.42 14.46 14.31 = 14.39

3x3OH: (11.72) 12.69 15.27 (DNF) 17.00 = 14.99

vid coming soon


----------



## Attila (May 4, 2011)

FMC: DNF
I write it wrong the scramble.

R’U’LDL’FU2D2B’R2L2DB2U’R2URUD’F’R2U’D’
R’U’LDL’ Guimond 1. step, and 2 edges,
FU2D2B’R2L2 more 4 edges,
DB2U’R2 continuation of corners solution,
URUD’F’R2U’D’ 6E4C.
Incredibly lucky solution in the beginning to the end.


----------



## Sa967St (May 4, 2011)

irontwig said:


> You seem to have omitted a prime from the scramble too.


Ah I see now. I copied the scramble wrong (I did it in Word because I couldn't find a pencil, lol).  I was lucky my first move happened to be F, F2 or F'. 
Should it be a DNF then?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

Attila said:


> FMC: 23 moves
> R’U’LDL’FU2D2B’R2L2DB2U’R2URUD’F’R2U’D’


I can't seem to get yours to work. I wind up with 4 corners and 4 edges wrong, which would seem to imply you're missing a single move somewhere?

I'm astonished at the move count - I thought this was a TERRIBLE scramble; I got 42 moves. My worst attempt in weeks. So I'd love to see what you did.


----------



## irontwig (May 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Attila missed the prime at the end of the scramble too 
F2R'U'LDL'FU2D2B'R2L2DB2U'R2URUD'F'R2U'D' (24)


----------



## Attila (May 4, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> I can't seem to get yours to work. I wind up with 4 corners and 4 edges wrong, which would seem to imply you're missing a single move somewhere?
> 
> I'm astonished at the move count - I thought this was a TERRIBLE scramble; I got 42 moves. My worst attempt in weeks. So I'd love to see what you did.


Yes, i write it wrong the last move of scramble ( insteadF' i write F), my solution DNF. 
Erik: Thanks your correction.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2011)

Attila said:


> Yes, i write it wrong the last move of scramble ( insteadF' i write F), my solution DNF.
> Erik: Thanks your correction.


 
It is an amazing solution! Very nice find!


----------



## Xishem (May 5, 2011)

Xishem:

*3x3x3 BLD:* 3:16.16, 2:21.36, 2:54.13 = *2:21.36*
Comment: First solve was the worst I've had in a while. I'm happy to have gotten 100%, though.


----------



## cmhardw (May 5, 2011)

*3x3x3BLD:* 1:15.16 DNS DNS
*4x4x4BLD:* 6:04.27 6:39.25 DNF
*5x5x5BLD:* 13:19.63 14:07.50 13:39.78

Done BLD

*4x4x4:* 5:46.46 5:41.15 15:56.78 DNS DNS = DNF
comment: As weird as this may sound, that 15:56.78 solve was, in my opinion, my best solve this week. I did the solve shortly before midnight, and I knew while memorizing that I was getting really tired. I tried to do the synergistic thing, but I could tell that memo was not sticking at all. I gave it my all and still tried to go quickly, then started solving. During wings I realized that I had forgotten 3 different images in 3 different locations. Recall felt like swiss cheese. I did 3 pickup cycles on this one solve alone (something I've never done). I had to letter search to find all 3 images, and I found the first two relatively quickly. I must have delayed 7-8 minutes on the 3rd image alone. Even with the letter searching I just could not find that image. When I finally recalled what it was I literally hit my palm against my forward and went "duh!" and solved it. I also realized that during memo I had swapped I and J for one of the images, but I had a visual recollection of where the piece was supposed to go so I used that instead of what I actually memo'd. Opening my eyes to this solved cube felt way more intense than any of the other solves I did this week!
*5x5x5:* DNF DNF 13:20.24 13:01.31 DNF = DNF
comment: I'm not very happy with my accuracy for these 5 solves, but I learned a lot about what causes some of my DNFs from the post mortems on these 3 solves.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 5, 2011)

*2x2: *17.69, 25.07, 20.85, 12.80, 10.33 = *17.11*
*3x3:* 51.38, 50.64, 43.81, 48.19, 1:41.95 = *50.07*
*4x4:* 2:21.03, 3:15.38, 2:21.54, 2:33.33, 3:20.20 = *2:43.42*

*2x2BLD:* 25.45, 24.81, 54.65 [ 24] = *24.81*
*3x3BLD:* 1:40.91 [ 47], 1:50.71 [ 44], DNF [1:37.88, 46] = *1:40.91*
*4x4BLD:* DNF [8:45.56, 5:12], DNF [8:06.91, 4:25], 7:02.90 [ 2:41] = *7:02.90*
*5x5BLD:* DNF [18:01, 9:30], DNF [15:15, 8:52], DNF [18:58, 11:28] = *DNF*
*6x6BLD:* DNF [36:26, 20:22] = *DNF*
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:02:00, 31:37] = *DNF*
*Multi:* *7/10 = 4* in 59:17 [40:35]
On one cube I lost orientation, don't know how. 
One had three corners and three edges off, don't know why.
One cube I forgot the corners but for the person (first two letters), 
saved that to last. After a long while I got it, but then I just did what I had forgotten,
not the first two letters . (But I knew I was in a hurry then).

Not a good place to post, right after Chris, but so what . I know your results was not good
by your standards, but compared to mine...

Bad week in all. The last 4x4 could have been so much better (sub-6) if I hadn't forgot the
person for the first 12 edges. I really think I used a minute there, going alphabetically. Or
used Chris's pickup solve, done all edges but the first two and then picked them up at the end.
I've never done that, less so intentionally but it is a good idea.

DNF:s on both 6x6 & 7x7 and one or two of the 5x5 all come from turning the wrong layer 
in spite of the mind knowing the correct one. Concentration....


----------



## guusrs (May 5, 2011)

Attila said:


> FMC: DNF
> I write it wrong the scramble.
> 
> R’U’LDL’FU2D2B’R2L2DB2U’R2URUD’F’R2U’D’
> ...


 
Amazing! well done!


----------



## hashiryu (May 5, 2011)

2x2 : 9.31 10.26 (11.89) (8.42 ) 8.75 = 9.44
3x3 : 34.69 31.48 30.49 (35.02) (25.99) = 32.22
FMC : 6+(7+6+4+12)+(15)+(14)=64

my first trial of FMC... so difficult!


----------



## Cubenovice (May 5, 2011)

hashiryu said:


> 2x2 : 9.31 10.26 (11.89) (8.42 ) 8.75 = 9.44
> 3x3 : 34.69 31.48 30.49 (35.02) (25.99) = 32.22
> FMC : 6+(7+6+4+12)+(15)+(14)=64
> my first trial of FMC... so difficult!



Welcome to the wonderfull world of FMC!

FMC results are typically written as:
FMC: 64 HTM 

You should also provide your solution (preferably with details, although for a CFOP solve it will be quite obvious) 
The solution is typically put under [ spoiler ] tags so other participants are not influenced.


----------



## Henrik (May 5, 2011)

Henrik

Feet: 51.96, 54.55, (46.11), 50.08, (58.52) => 52.20
Very bad when my warm up (50 solves) had two sub-30s and a few sub-40s, on the last I did two PLLs (E and then R) Too many mistakes.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 5, 2011)

2x2x2: (8.37) - 8.22 - 8.02 - (5.64) - 7.94 = 8.06
3x3x3: 25.44 - 24.78 - (27.80) - 25.04 - (23.42) = 25.09 (Pretty much given up on 3x3, just not getting better.)
4x4x4: (1:40.25) - 1:30.46 - 1:31.12 - (1:27.90) - 1:31.13 = 1:30.90 (PB avg and Sub-90 Mo3!)
5x5x5: 3:32.92 - (3:13.79) - 3:19.59 - (3:41.20) - 3:30.83 = 3:27.78 (Nice, sub-3:30)
2BLD: 1:05.93 - 46.18 - 39.14 = 50.42
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF (Given up pasting the times becuase it just isn't worth it)
3x3x3OH: 1:06.57 - 1:02.31 - (1:10.14) - (57.31) - 1:03.02 = 1:03.97
3x3x3MTS: (1:17.13) - 1:42.57 - 1:18.86 - 1:54.30 - (1:56.31) = 1:38.58
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 2:16.23
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 6:02.53
Magic: 1.59 - 1.58 - 1.57 - (1.50) - (1.63) = 1.57
Clock: (42.89) - (31.18) - 37.24 - 36.38 - 31.97 = 35.20
MegaMinx: 2:22.22 - 2:25.72 - (2:28.35) - 2:23.81 - (2:16.71) = 2:23.92 (Nice!)
PyraMinx: (12.90) - 10.34 - 11.00 - 10.23 - (7.21) = 10.52
Square-1: 1:22.25 - 1:13.34 - 1:11.71 - 1:28.37 - 1:30.29 = 1:21.65
Skewb: (8.61) - (4.87) - 6.84 - 7.21 - 6.90 = 6.98 (I've been practicing  A nice few easy cases too.)


----------



## Yes We Can! (May 5, 2011)

3x3: (12.04), 9.49, 10.89, (9.49), 10.25 = 10.21
2x2: 2.82, 3.39, 3.29, (2.32), (DNF) = 3.17
Pyra: (4.31), (10.46), 7.94, 6.36, 6.39 = 6.90
OH: (15.57), 18.38, 19.63, (21.23), 18.89 = 18.96


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2011)

wouw, am I like the only one who saw the incredible easy solution for the last OH scramble?


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 5, 2011)

Odder said:


> wouw, am I like the only one who saw the incredible easy solution for the last OH scramble?



Spoilering because there's a bunch of stuff here about the OH solves. Don't read if you haven't done OH this week yet.



Spoiler



I don't know, perhaps. But my solution was without an X cross, just the regular cross (same cross as yours, but without the extension), and mine was just 48 moves, because of an F2L pair skip. And yet it was the second slowest of the five solves for me. I got skips all over the place in OH this week, including the first scramble, which was my fastest OH solve ever (30.61) and included a skip of the last pair + OLL. I think that's the first time I've ever skipped last pair + OLL in any solve ever. I had a 37.14 average for OH this week, which is about 10 seconds faster than my usual OH speed. OH was just crazy this week!

Actually, I just figured out my solution for the first scramble. (And I guess it wasn't last pair, it's just that I had done an X cross without realizing it.) Even better than your fifth one: 38 moves! (That's 4 moves better than my fewest moves solution this week.)

X cross: x2 F D' R2 D' L2
second pair: y' R' U' R U2 R' U R
third pair: U' R U R' y' U' R U R'
fourth pair, OLL skip: U' y R U R' U2 R U R'
PLL: U y L' B L' F2 L B' L' F2 L2

Oh, and I just noticed, I actually beat you at a OH solve, on that first scramble I was 4 seconds faster than you (it was your worst solve of the 5). That has to be the first time that has ever happened.


----------



## 5BLD (May 5, 2011)

3x3x3: 18.74, 20.01, 18.13, (17.78), (23.57+) => 18.96
this felt terrible for some reason. the 23.57+ had a pop at the beginning and another one just on the final M2 at the end...
I don't have time for any others sadly.


----------



## Kian (May 6, 2011)

MultiBLD- 2 points 4/6 52:13.83


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Spoilering because there's a bunch of stuff here about the OH solves. Don't read if you haven't done OH this week yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



that's a sweet solve! =D I did the same x-cross (but on purpose ), but unluckily I was using my way too loose speedcube which sucks for OH, and then I might have failed some F2L pairs, as I do half of the time :S (I by the way used my OH cube for the rest of the solves) but oh well, your 38 mover had a 10 move LL compared to my 43 (didn't bother checking, so I might be wrong) that had a 24 move LL  

oh, Congratulations for beating me! =D


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

Odder said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Thanks - I doubt it will ever happen again. It was fun having it happen once. 

And yeah, I noticed how your LL was over half the solve!?! Then again, the same thing happened with my fewest moves solve this week.


----------



## nekosensei (May 6, 2011)

2x2x2 11.14 12.76 17.55 9.53 10.69 = 11.53
3x3x3 25.37 35.14 37.03 27.03 32.17 = 31.45
4x4x4 2:37.78 3:08.29 DNF 3:01.94 2:56.24 = 3:02.15
2x2x2BLD 1:10.73
3x3x3BLD 4:26.37
3x3x3multi-BLD
3x3x3FMC 58moves
2,3,4Relay 3:02.11


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.06, 8.50, 8.50, 6.94, 7.22 = *7.59*
*3x3x3:* 20.75, 22.90, 24.36, 27.94, 27.28 = *24.85*
*4x4x4:* 1:39.90 [OP], 1:32.44 [O], 1:34.75 [OP], 1:43.07 [OP], 1:25.18 = *1:35.70*
*5x5x5:* 3:22.93, 3:04.44, 3:15.81, 3:11.33, 2:42.50 = *3:10.53*
Comment: All freeslice.
*6x6x6:* 5:06.62 [OP], 5:13.29 [O], 4:50.93, 5:32.25 [OP], 6:03.84 [OP] = *5:17.39*
Comment: All freeslice.
*7x7x7:* 8:00.32, 7:36.14, 7:33.07, 7:57.04, 6:58.41 = *7:42.08*
Comment: Last solve done AvG; the rest were freeslice.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 27.66, 30.84, 35.09 = *27.66*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:30.05, 1:33.18, DNF [1:26.59] = *1:30.05*
Comment: Last one off by 5 corners (2 algs performed wrong) and 2 edges flipped (alg performed wrong).
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:14.06 [4:23], 7:30.69 [3:51], 7:23.43 [3:35] = *7:23.43*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 19:47.21 [10:59], 14:36.24 [7:33], 14:57.94 [7:32] = *14:36.24*
Comment: Memo would not stick on the first one. Second one was really easy – it should have been faster. Third one used two new memory rooms; I’ve been reusing two of my rooms for 6x6x6 and 5x5x5 BLD every week, and I got tired of doing that. So now I have enough rooms dedicated for using each one only once a week, except megaminx, where I’m still reusing two rooms that I also use for multi. Maybe I’ll make two more for megaminx next week.
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [35:27.50, 18:56]
Comment: Off by 3 inner wings (forgot to do an image) and 3 obliques (no idea what went wrong). Slow because memory wouldn’t stick.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [41:57.27, 21:25]
Comment: Wow, this one went so well – it’s a shame it was a DNF! I could tell the whole way that it was really super fast, so I kept trying to go as fast as possible. Off by 5 obliques (performed one alg on the wrong orbit of obliques) and 3 outer X centers (no idea why they were wrong). It would have been a nice new UWR if I had gotten it!
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/11 = 7 points, 52:39.96* [36:00]
Comment: Third cube off by 2 flipped edges (didn’t see a flipped edge while memorizing); eighth cube off by 2 twisted corners (twisted them in the wrong direction). The time was pretty nice – one of my fastest 11 cube attempts.
*3x3x3 OH:* 30.61, 37.69, 35.84, 39.40, 37.88 = *37.14*
Comment: My craziest OH average ever. First solve was just 38 moves, last solve was just 48 moves. It’s fun to occasionally get this lucky.
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:55.19, 1:46.90, 1:53.19, 1:38.53, 1:45.21 = *1:48.43*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:30.05, 1:19.57, 1:18.70, 1:52.55, 1:19.67 = *1:23.10*
Comment: On the slow solve, I put an incorrect piece in the cross and had to fix it.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *42 moves*


Spoiler



R’ L’ U2 B’ D’ F2 B’ L’ B’ D L D’ L U2 L U2 L2 U2 B’ U’ F U’ F’ U2 L F’ L2 B L’ F B’ L F’ L2 B L’ F L2 U’ B L B’

premoves: U’ B L B’
2x2x2: R’ L’ U2 B’ D’ F2
3x cross: B’ L’ B’ D L D’
4th pair: L U2 L U2 L2 U2
OLL: B’ U’ F U’ F’ U2 B
PLL: B’ L F’ L2 B L’ F B’ L F’ L2 B L’ F L2
B B’ cancel before PLL.

Comment: I just couldn’t find anything decent to finish the solve; hence the 15 move PLL – it was that or DNF. So horrible. If only we had the first OH scramble for fewest moves this week instead! 


*2-4 relay:* *2:02.52*
*2-5 relay:* *4:58.25*
*Magic:* 8.71, 8.59, 7.71, 9.59, 9.86 = *8.96*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.94, 4.08, 3.66, 3.55, 4.55 = *3.89*
*Clock:* 2:49.66 [0:33], 16.46, 16.43, 19.50, 15.94 = *17.46*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [33:37.22, 17:08], 2:45.41, 2:52.91, 2:46.77, 3:11.18 = *2:56.95*
Comment: BLD solve was off by just 3 edges (apparently I skipped one image). My time just keeps improving like crazy! I love how easy it’s starting to feel. Memorization is about the same effort as a 5x5x5 (and takes up about the same amount of space), so I really think this can get much faster still.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [58.56], 16.38, 15.63, 11.38, 11.97 = *14.66*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 2 edges flipped due to misexecution.
*Square-1:* 6:04.30 [3:43], 43.78 [P], 24.03, 34.00 [P], 35.13 = *37.64*
Comment: BLD solve was case PV.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:27.06, 1:11], 19.02, 16.53, 22.06, 22.88 = *21.32*
Comment: BLD solve came out completely scrambled. Apparently mistakes in execution, because I reapplied the scramble and tried the solve the second time using the same memorization, and it was successful.


Rebecca Hughey:
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF [9:16.90], DNF [5:36.91], DNF [5:42.59] = *DNF*
Comment: Times are still getting better. The last two were fast enough for US Nationals! First one off by 3 edges, 7 corners; second one off by 2 edges, 7 corners (she did parity when she wasn’t supposed to); third one off by 6 edges, 7 corners. Obviously she’s having big problems with corners – it appears she’s making mistakes with setup moves.


----------



## cookieyo145 (May 6, 2011)

3x3:25.75, 24.84, 23.85, 25.92, 24.87
Cube:ELITE
I am better already from using my Elite.


----------



## hig8477 (May 6, 2011)

3x3: 1:02.07, (1:09.84), (47.88), 1:00.98, 48.95 ==>57.33


----------



## lucarubik (May 6, 2011)

3x3 blindfolded
1:10.77, 1:12.30, 1:10.81= *1:10.77*
as if anyone cares i continued with
1:10.77, 1:12.30, 1:10.81, DNF, 1:06.45  maybe my 2nd best average, im not too efficient


----------



## cubeflip (May 6, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.72), 4.59, 4.69, (5.16), 4.50 = *4.59*
*3x3:* (12.27), 14.83, 13.41, (16.71), 13.80 = *14.01*
*4x4:* (1:01.33), 1:12.93, 1:03.22, (1:13.22), 1:02.56 = *1:06.24*
*5x5:* 2:02.15, 2:09.34, (2:14.09), (1:59.03), 2:02.69 = *2:04.73*
*7x7:* 7:14.94, (6:46.09), 7:22.02, 7:04.34, (8:13.18) = *7:13.77*
*3x3 OH:* (26.93), 29.11, 30.40, (30.46), 28.16 = *29.22*
*2x2 BLD:* 1:10.88, 1:57.47, DNF (1:03.48) = *1:10.88*
*Master Magic:* (3.00), (3.77), 3.05, 3.05, 3.04 = *3.04*
*Pyraminx:* (9.72), 7.47, 7.53, (6.36), 7.56 = *7.52*
*Megaminx:* 2:29.77, (2:10.06), 2:30.66, 2:14.93, (2:31.56) = *2:25.12*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (May 7, 2011)

Oh! Mine didn’t post on Monday  anyway here it is:

Average this week a lot of LOLs, s, and PBJs- Personal Best for Jacob

*2x2: 3.42=* 3.90, (4.84), 2.64, 3.73, (2.50)
Comment: average
*3x3: 12.25 =* (12.72), 11.73, (9.72), 12.42, 12.61
Comment: 3 solves with U perms  I screwed up  oh well It was an okay for the solves I did earlier today
*4x4: 59.99 =* 1:03.38, 59.20, (1:09.36), (56.11), 57.39
Comment: LOL forgot pairitys 
*5x5: 2:17.85=* 2:21.79, 2:16.47, (2:11.48), (5:31.00), 2:15.28
Comment: Major pop on solve 4, otherwise really good 
*6x6: 5:43.11=* 5:48.16, (5:36.59), 5:39.02, 5:42.16, (DNF(6:00.19))
Comment: POP
*7x7: 9:10.92=* 9:13.12, 9:15.11, 9:04.54, (DNF(10:28.86)), (8:49.25)
Comment: 4th had an unfindable pop, 5th was done on the next day 

*2x2 BLD:* DNF( 18.92), DNF(26.18), *12.91*
Comment: Ummmmmmm, no explanation  IDK what went wrong on those 2.
*3x3 BLD:* 3:11.68, 2:41.98, *2:20.51*
Comment: went slow, but all success for the first time  
*4x4 BLD:* DNF(44:23.16), *DNF(36:14.93), *DNF(40:16.21)
Comment: ALL were off by a few centers
*5x5 BLD:* DNF(58:66.19), *DNF(1:19:28.55), *DNF(59:35.21)
Comment: 1st was a success on edges + corners, so I decided to do the x centers, I think (The ones that are solved like 4x4 center (corner)? 2nd had been another success at that, the 3rd was off by 4center edges and a missed cycle of x centers. Next week I may try the whole thing (that means with the + centers if I’m not mistaken, if I am please correct me).
*6x6 BLD: DNF(58:29.11)* 
Comment: Only corners + edges again, Did fairly well, but I have been taking my time . I guess it does do you good. Oh I missed a parity on the outer edges that’s it!
*7x7 BLD: DNF* 
Comment: Lost time on this other timer I used- >1 hour  But I had a little a lot go wrong, Corners were good, middle edges were completely wrong, Inner were right, and outer had 6 wrongly flipped edges  didn’t over think it I guess.
*3x3 Multi BLD: 5/7 = 5 points* in *(49:26.11)* 
Comment: LOL I decided to go for a higher number (the most I can do is 8), I screwed up on the last two, because I forgot what I had memorized. Oh and I tried these in reverse order that I memorized them in, much easier.

*3x3 OH: 24.67=* 24.76, (18.36),  (25.56), 24.82, 24.42
Comment: Sub-20 single!!!!!
*3x3 WF: 3:00.35 =* 3:04.15, (2:43.19), 3:00.00, 2:56.90, (8:12.91)
Comment: last had a pop, at least I finally got it in with no hands!
*3x3 MTS: 50.33=* 50.33, 50.19, 50.48, (52.81), (50.02)
Comment: what?!? σ = 0.12 WOW
*3x3 FMC: 43 * 


Spoiler



Scramble: B U L U B' F R F' D2 R' B' U' F D' B' D' R2 F'
Solution: L’ F B’ R2 U’ B2 L U L’ B L D’ B’ L2 D L2 D’ L’ D2 L’ B’ L’ F L’ F’ L F L’ F’ L2 B F2 R’ D’ R F2 L’ U L’ U’ L2 D F’

Premove: F (1/47)
2x2x2: L’ F B’ R2 U’ B2 U (7/47)
2x2x3: U’ L U L’ B L B’ (7/47)
Set up moves for Multi slotting: B D’ B’ (3/47)
Multi-slotting last 2 F2Lslots: L2 D L2 D’ L’ D2 L’ (7/47)
OLL: B’ L’ F L’ F’ L F L’ F’ L2 B (11/47)
PLL: F2 R’ D’ R F2 L’ U L’ U’ L2 (10/47)
AUF: D (1/47)
Cancelations: 
2x2x2- 2x2x3: U U’ = 0 (-2)
2x2x3- setup: B’ B = 0 (-2)
47-4= 43


Comment: How things were going I thought It would be better 

*2-4: 1:15.13 * 
Comment: good time 
*2-5: 3:28.29* 
Comment: really good again, for 5x5x5 at least
*Magic: 1.36=* 1.44, 1.22, 1.44, (1.05),  (DNF(0.02))
Comment: ? LOL 
*Master magic: 4.00=* 4.19, 4.02, 4.13, (4.26), (3.51), 3.84
Comment: LOL PB both average and single
*Clock: 12.24 =* 12.28, (14.23), 13.92, (9.86), 10.52
Comment: Really good, average and single PB
*Megaminx: 1:23.68=* 1:22.92, 1:24.12, (1:21.02), 1:23.98, (1:25.87)
Comment: Okay pretty good
*Pyraminx: 7.06=* (8.50), 7.99, 7.91, 5.29, (3.04)
Comment: Blac 
*Sq-1: 42.64 =* 49.23, (53.11), (37.92), 39.28, 39.41
Comment: pretty good considering I hate Sq-1
*Skewb: 12.01=* 11.97, (7.58), 12.75, (15.87), 11.33
Comment: Good single again 

AHHHHHHHHHH: Nosebleed


----------



## Brest (May 7, 2011)

Brest:

*3x3x3:* 23.65, 21.38, (26.81), (20.79), 26.52 = *23.85*

*4x4x4:* 118.47, (145.19), 142.91, 127.82, (113.84) = *2:09.73*

*Clock:* (20.58), 16.04, (15.36), 18.67, 19.71 = *18.14*

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* 30 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B U L U B' F R F' D2 R' B' U' F D' B' D' R2 F'
Solution: R' L' U2 B' D' F2 B' L' B' U2 D L D' L' U' L' B L B' L2 U' L F' U B' U' F' U B' L'

R' L' U2 B' D' F2 : 2x2x2
B' L' B' D L D' : 2x2x3
D L' D' U2 D L D' : insert U2 creates CE pair
L' U' : F2L-1
L' B L B' : EO & CE pair
L2 U' L U @ L' : leaves 3 corners
insert @ [U'F'U,B'] to cancel 2 moves

I'm not really happy with the 2x2x2, but 6 moves is the best I could find quickly. I find it harder when there isn't a CE pair already. As usual, the undo-insert-redo trick worked well. The last 2 steps are just normal CFOP F2L pairing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2011)

Final results!. Same podium as last week , 
congratulations Jacob, Simon & Mike

*2x2x2*(31)

 2.73 SimonWestlund
 2.91 RCTACameron
 3.17 Yes, We Can!
 3.42 Jaysammey777
 3.59 cuberkid10
 3.98 Jedi5412
 4.10 Hyprul 9-ty2
 4.26 dimwmuni
 4.32 slocuber
 4.47 uberCuber
 4.59 cubeflip
 5.20 Evan Liu
 5.45 RubiksNub
 5.87 janelle
 6.08 MrIndianTeen
 6.09 masteranders1
 6.57 AvGalen
 6.58 James Ludlow
 6.88 Norbi
 7.06 Jakube
 7.32 Hershey
 7.59 Mike Hughey
 8.06 MaeLSTRoM
 8.93 EdgeRebirth
 9.44 hashiryu
 9.61 tozies24
 11.08 Georgeanderre
 11.53 nekosensei
 11.81 thatkid
 17.11 MatsBergsten
 DNF Zane_C
*3x3x3 *(42)

 9.34 SimonWestlund
 10.21 Yes, We Can!
 10.82 Hyprul 9-ty2
 11.47 amostay2004
 12.25 Jaysammey777
 12.69 deathbypapercutz
 13.23 cuberkid10
 13.68 Evan Liu
 13.97 slocuber
 14.01 cubeflip
 14.28 RCTACameron
 14.40 a small kitten
 14.74 Odder
 15.21 Zane_C
 16.09 dimwmuni
 16.13 masteranders1
 16.49 janelle
 16.72 uberCuber
 18.07 RubiksNub
 18.45 Hershey
 18.52 Keroma12
 18.86 James Ludlow
 18.96 5BLD
 20.41 EdgeRebirth
 20.57 Norbi
 21.44 MrIndianTeen
 21.66 Jakube
 22.97 AvGalen
 23.11 tozies24
 23.85 Brest
 24.85 Mike Hughey
 25.09 MaeLSTRoM
 25.15 cookieyo145
 25.84 Danish Classmate
 31.45 nekosensei
 32.18 tx789
 32.22 hashiryu
 32.38 Chinese Classmate
 32.54 thatkid
 34.41 Georgeanderre
 50.07 MatsBergsten
 57.33 hig8477
*4x4x4*(27)

 42.34 Hyprul 9-ty2
 43.51 SimonWestlund
 57.80 amostay2004
 59.99 Jaysammey777
 1:00.66 Evan Liu
 1:01.30 cuberkid10
 1:04.15 deathbypapercutz
 1:06.24 cubeflip
 1:10.64 Zane_C
 1:11.78 James Ludlow
 1:12.57 dimwmuni
 1:16.15 AvGalen
 1:20.03 uberCuber
 1:21.58 RCTACameron
 1:24.38 masteranders1
 1:26.75 janelle
 1:30.60 Jakube
 1:30.90 MaeLSTRoM
 1:35.70 Mike Hughey
 2:09.73 Brest
 2:16.82 thatkid
 2:20.46 tozies24
 2:33.51 Georgeanderre
 2:43.42 MatsBergsten
 3:02.16 nekosensei
 3:24.64 RubiksNub
 DNF cmhardw
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:29.81 SimonWestlund
 1:38.59 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:58.49 uberCuber
 1:58.74 AvGalen
 2:04.72 Keroma12
 2:04.73 cubeflip
 2:06.77 dimwmuni
 2:08.91 James Ludlow
 2:17.85 Jaysammey777
 2:29.45 Evan Liu
 2:39.28 Jakube
 2:45.89 masteranders1
 3:10.53 Mike Hughey
 3:27.78 MaeLSTRoM
 3:59.24 tozies24
 4:04.56 Hershey
 4:26.51 Georgeanderre
 DNF cmhardw
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:44.58 SimonWestlund
 3:42.52 Keroma12
 3:45.74 James Ludlow
 4:10.81 AvGalen
 4:18.33 uberCuber
 4:22.49 dimwmuni
 5:17.39 Mike Hughey
 5:42.05 okayama
 5:43.11 Jaysammey777
 5:56.37 Evan Liu
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:33.75 SimonWestlund
 6:16.37 AvGalen
 7:09.48 uberCuber
 7:13.77 cubeflip
 7:42.08 Mike Hughey
 8:11.17 Jakube
 8:44.24 Georgeanderre
 9:10.92 Jaysammey777
 9:14.26 tozies24
 9:30.02 okayama
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 14.99 a small kitten
 18.12 Hyprul 9-ty2
 18.66 SimonWestlund
 18.97 Yes, We Can!
 20.27 deathbypapercutz
 22.16 amostay2004
 24.27 Odder
 24.67 Jaysammey777
 27.23 Hershey
 28.08 dimwmuni
 29.22 cubeflip
 29.27 Evan Liu
 30.12 Zane_C
 30.18 janelle
 31.73 slocuber
 34.19 AvGalen
 35.12 RCTACameron
 35.88 MrIndianTeen
 37.14 Mike Hughey
 43.09 Norbi
 43.17 Jakube
 43.96 masteranders1
 44.05 RubiksNub
 44.07 uberCuber
 45.62 James Ludlow
 1:03.97 MaeLSTRoM
 1:14.56 Georgeanderre
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 52.20 Henrik
 1:04.54 SimonWestlund
 1:48.43 Mike Hughey
 3:00.35 Jaysammey777
 4:09.12 Jakube
 6:55.21 James Ludlow
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 7.24 SimonWestlund
 10.03 RCTACameron
 12.91 Jaysammey777
 14.97 Evan Liu
 22.20 Hyprul 9-ty2
 24.81 MatsBergsten
 27.66 Mike Hughey
 35.33 uberCuber
 36.41 AvGalen
 38.67 Jakube
 39.14 MaeLSTRoM
 51.32 cuberkid10
 1:10.73 nekosensei
 1:10.88 cubeflip
 2:14.61 thatkid
 DNF dimwmuni
 DNF Georgeanderre
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(19)

 50.62 amostay2004
 1:03.92 SimonWestlund
 1:10.77 lucarubik
 1:15.16 cmhardw
 1:30.05 Mike Hughey
 1:36.70 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:40.91 MatsBergsten
 1:44.26 Zane_C
 1:53.70 Jakube
 2:20.51 Jaysammey777
 2:21.36 Xishem
 2:36.08 okayama
 4:09.47 dimwmuni
 4:13.86 AvGalen
 DNF Rebecca Hughey
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
 DNF thatkid
 DNF Norbi
 DNF uberCuber
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 6:04.27 cmhardw
 7:02.90 MatsBergsten
 7:23.43 Mike Hughey
 8:12.44 SimonWestlund
 8:46.50 Jakube
 DNF Jaysammey777
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(7)

13:19.63 cmhardw
14:36.24 Mike Hughey
20:16.86 Jakube
33:12.59 okayama
 DNF Zane_C
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(3)

 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(11)

13/13 (59:56)  MrMoney
10/10 (52:08)  Jakube
9/11 (52:39)  Mike Hughey
7/8 (30:08)  micael
7/10 (59:17)  MatsBergsten
3/3 ( 8:08)  SimonWestlund
5/7 (49:26)  Jaysammey777
2/2 ( 6:15)  Norbi
5/8 (20:48)  Zane_C
4/6 (52:13)  Kian
3/5 (42:57)  okayama
*3x3 Match the scramble*(11)

 50.33 Jaysammey777
 1:01.27 cuberkid10
 1:04.57 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:09.04 uberCuber
 1:13.27 Evan Liu
 1:23.10 Mike Hughey
 1:38.58 MaeLSTRoM
 1:50.24 Jakube
 3:18.98 janelle
 DNF AvGalen
 DNF Georgeanderre
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:04.57 SimonWestlund
 1:07.24 Hyprul 9-ty2
 1:15.13 Jaysammey777
 1:16.75 Evan Liu
 1:21.16 dimwmuni
 1:22.08 cuberkid10
 1:39.16 uberCuber
 1:44.38 AvGalen
 1:46.97 James Ludlow
 2:02.52 Mike Hughey
 2:16.23 MaeLSTRoM
 2:34.07 janelle
 2:34.20 Jakube
 2:38.12 thatkid
 2:45.45 tozies24
 2:46.25 Georgeanderre
 3:02.11 nekosensei
 3:33.71 RubiksNub
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:36.49 SimonWestlund
 2:53.30 Hyprul 9-ty2
 3:28.29 Jaysammey777
 3:38.75 AvGalen
 3:50.91 dimwmuni
 3:54.59 uberCuber
 3:59.12 cuberkid10
 4:09.24 Evan Liu
 4:58.25 Mike Hughey
 5:09.90 Jakube
 6:02.53 MaeLSTRoM
 7:08.29 thatkid
 7:37.58 tozies24
 7:50.07 Georgeanderre
*Magic*(10)

 1.30 Evan Liu
 1.37 Jaysammey777
 1.41 James Ludlow
 1.45 janelle
 1.56 cuberkid10
 1.58 MaeLSTRoM
 1.71 AvGalen
 2.26 thatkid
 2.64 dimwmuni
 8.96 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(6)

 2.63 James Ludlow
 2.79 Evan Liu
 3.05 cubeflip
 3.89 Mike Hughey
 4.11 Jaysammey777
 4.33 AvGalen
*Skewb*(6)

 6.98 MaeLSTRoM
 8.02 Sa967St
 12.02 Jaysammey777
 18.01 cuberkid10
 21.32 Mike Hughey
 26.01 Georgeanderre
*Clock*(8)

 9.11 SimonWestlund
 12.24 Jaysammey777
 13.43 Evan Liu
 14.70 slocuber
 17.46 Mike Hughey
 18.14 Brest
 18.47 AvGalen
 35.20 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.37 SimonWestlund
 6.70 Evan Liu
 6.90 Yes, We Can!
 7.06 Jaysammey777
 7.52 cubeflip
 8.46 RCTACameron
 10.52 MaeLSTRoM
 10.87 AvGalen
 12.69 janelle
 13.27 Zane_C
 13.41 Jakube
 14.62 dimwmuni
 14.66 Mike Hughey
 20.94 Georgeanderre
*Megaminx*(14)

 49.34 SimonWestlund
 1:16.09 dimwmuni
 1:23.67 Jaysammey777
 1:51.54 Sa967St
 2:00.96 Evan Liu
 2:09.45 uberCuber
 2:13.53 James Ludlow
 2:23.92 MaeLSTRoM
 2:25.12 cubeflip
 2:56.61 AvGalen
 2:56.95 Mike Hughey
 4:27.28 Jakube
 4:40.81 Georgeanderre
 DNF Attila
*Square-1*(10)

 20.03 SimonWestlund
 28.14 Sa967St
 37.64 Mike Hughey
 38.06 Evan Liu
 42.64 Jaysammey777
 44.24 uberCuber
 52.89 janelle
 57.37 AvGalen
 1:21.32 MaeLSTRoM
 2:13.33 Jakube
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

27 uberCuber
30 Brest
30 guusrs
31 okayama
31 irontwig
42 Mike Hughey
43 Jaysammey777
45 Jakube
45 Sa967St
58 nekosensei
60 masteranders1
63 Georgeanderre
64 hashiryu
DNF  Attila
DNF  Cubenovice

*Contest results*

395 Jaysammey777
365 SimonWestlund
304 Mike Hughey
248 Evan Liu
236 Hyprul 9-ty2
233 Jakube
231 uberCuber
211 AvGalen
198 dimwmuni
170 cubeflip
154 cuberkid10
144 James Ludlow
140 MaeLSTRoM
133 Zane_C
130 RCTACameron
128 MatsBergsten
123 janelle
121 amostay2004
117 Yes, We Can!
102 masteranders1
92 deathbypapercutz
88 Georgeanderre
86 slocuber
79 okayama
70 Hershey
66 RubiksNub
65 Norbi
65 a small kitten
64 tozies24
61 cmhardw
59 Keroma12
58 Odder
57 Brest
53 MrIndianTeen
52 Sa967St
52 nekosensei
47 thatkid
40 MrMoney
32 EdgeRebirth
31 hashiryu
28 Jedi5412
27 micael
24 guusrs
23 5BLD
22 irontwig
22 lucarubik
17 Attila
17 Kian
14 Xishem
13 cookieyo145
12 Cubenovice
12 Danish Classmate
10 tx789
10 Henrik
8 Chinese Classmate
6 Rebecca Hughey
4 hig8477


----------



## irontwig (May 7, 2011)

Mats, Simon nor Cubenovie did submit a FMC solution and nekosensei got 58 moves.


----------



## Evan Liu (May 7, 2011)

Haha, I literally _just_ finished submitting some stuff. Could you add them in, Mats?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 7, 2011)

86 points  not bad buy still not 100+


----------



## Cubenovice (May 7, 2011)

yeah, I was too lazy to write:

FMC: DNF 

Because I'm sort of in a FMC fail mode (apart from the 25 HTM PB in the example thread...)

Today in The Belgian Open: DNF...


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Mats, Simon nor Cubenovie did submit a FMC solution and nekosensei got 58 moves.


 
Thanks for checking/helping me


----------



## uberCuber (May 7, 2011)

It's so lol to see my name at the top of the FMC list

yay barely held onto 5th place overall. Go away Hyprul


----------



## guusrs (May 7, 2011)

Sorry little late again: 

fmc: R' U D2 F' R' B R F B' D' B' D2 B D2 B R' B R B2 U' B L D2 L U F D' R F2 B' (30) 

on inverse scramble with pre-moves [U' R]
2x2X3: B F2 R' D F' U' L' D2 L' B' U (11+2)
all but 3 edges: B2 R' B' R B' D2 B' D' * B D2 (21+2)
pre-moves correction U' R (23)
at * insert: D' B D B F' R' B' R F B', 3 moves cancel
and finally invert the whole thing

Gus


----------



## Jakube (May 7, 2011)

*Part 2: *

*3x3x3 With Feet:* 4:30.98, 3:29.17, 4:27.20, (3:09.54), (DNF) = *4:09.12*
*3x3x3 Match the scamble:* (2:44.91), 1:47.45, 1:47.54, 1:55.73, (1:32.91) = *1:50.24*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: 45 HTM*


Spoiler



Solution: x' y2 B' D' L' U2 L' U F' U2 x' y U2 F' D' L' D R2 D' L D R2 U' F U F' U R U2 R U' B U B' U2 F' U' F y' R U R' U' x L R' U R U' L' x' U 
2x2x1: x' y2 B' D' L' U2 L' (5/5)
2x2x2: U F' U2 x' y (3/8)
2x2x3: U2 F' * U' F U F' (6/14)
Cross: U R U2 R (4/18)
F2L#3: U' B U B' (4/22)
F2L#4: U2 F' U' F (4/26)
OLL: y' R U R' U' x L R' U R U' L' x' (10/36)
AUF: U (1/37)
Insert at *: D' L' D R2 D' L D R2 (8/45)


*MegaMinx:* 4:05.34, (5:52.86), (3:49.47), 4:28.65, 4:47.84 = *4:27.28*
*PyraMinx:* 12.28, (11.62), 14.37, 13.58, 14.55 = *13.41*
*Square-1:* 2:14.13, 1:51.38, (2:34.73), (1:15.56), 2:34.49 = *2:13.33*

Sorry for the late post. I didn´t had time to do these ones earlier. 
Can you please add it to the results, Mats?


----------



## Micael (May 8, 2011)

oops, I am late 

3x3x3 multiBLD: 7/8 in 30:08 (20:26)
I could not figure out my error, memo was correct. Looks like there was a connection problem between my recall and my fingers...


----------



## AvGalen (May 8, 2011)

I thought I was in time...but nope 


*2x2x2: *5.65 (7.21) (5.61) 7.00 7.05 = *6.57*
*3x3x3: *24.36 (29.47) (19.21) 21.63 22.93 = *22.97*
*4x4x4: *(1:06.68) 1:14.72 1:17.46 (1:24.16) 1:16.27 = *1:16.15*
*5x5x5: *2:00.53 1:58.86 1:56.83 (2:17.05) (1:52.90) = *1:58.74*
*6x6x6: *4:13.63 4:14.88 (4:26.65) 4:03.93 (4:01.52) = *4:10.81*
*7x7x7: *6:21.38 6:02.78 6:24.94 (5:54.97) (DNF) = *6:16.37*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *DNF (36.41) DNF = *36.41*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF DNF 4:13.86= *4:13.86*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(27.21) 38.77 36.31 (39.06) 27.50 = *34.19*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *1:10.00 59.22 (DNF) (55.86) DNF = *DNF* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *(1:44.38) = *1:44.38*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *(3:38.75) = *3:38.75*
*Magic: *(1.63) (3.03) 1.77 1.66 1.71 = *1.71*
*Master Magic: *4.34 (4.52) (4.13) 4.33 4.33 = *4.33*
*Clock: *(21.56) (15.47) 16.19 17.75 21.47 = *18.47*
*MegaMinx: *3:24.06 2:39.31 (2:37.75) (4:02.83) 2:46.46 = *2:56.61*
*Pyraminx: *11.78 (12.69) 12.00 8.83 (6.41) = *10.87*
*Square-1: *(51.40) (1:02.68) 54.25 1:02.59 55.27 = *56.73*


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 2.65, 3.05, 4.00, 3.71, 4.84= 3.59
*3x3:* 13.57, 11.77, 13.45, 12.67, 13.78= 13.23
*4x4:* 56.27, 54.12, 1:01.53, 1:06.09, 1:14.99= 1:01.30
*5x5:*
*2+3+4:* 1:22.08
*2+3+4+5:* 3:59.12
*Pyraminx:*
*Megaminx:*
*Square-1:*
*Magic:* 3.64, 1.45, 1.50, 1.67, 1.51= 1.56
*Skewb:* 18.67, 17.61, 18.00, 17.95, 18.07= 18.00
*MTS:* 1:02.63m 1:01.15, 53.27, 1:00.04, 1:04.16= 1:01.27
*WF:*
*2x2 BLD: * 51.32, DNF, DNS= 51.32


----------



## Zane_C (May 9, 2011)

Sorry about being late again, school's limiting my cubing. From now I'll just make a post and gradually edit in what I do.

*3x3:* 12.90, (DNF), (12.14), 16.92, 15.82 = *15.21*
*4x4:* 1:10.15, 1:08.16, (1:05.76), 1:13.61, (1:16.53) = *1:10.64*
*3x3 OH:* (38.32), 29.54, (24.23), 31.66, 29.15 = *30.12*
*Pyraminx:* 14.43, 16.66, 12.18, 9.38, 13.19 = *13.27*

*2x2:* 26.42, DNF, DNF= *26.42* 
*3x3 BLD:* DNF, 1:44.26, DNF = *1:44.26*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
Rage quits on the first 2, last was a 9:06 DNF off by 2 flipped midges and 2 +centers. 
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/8 (20:48.13) = *2 points*
Memorising was slow, and once I had memorised it didn't stick very well at all.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 14, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Sorry about being late again, school's limiting my cubing. From now I'll just make a post and gradually edit in what I do.



OK, all late entries added. But if someone in the mean time has 
been editing earlier posts those edits are not added.
(because I only update, don't start from the beginning with results).


----------



## cuberkid10 (May 14, 2011)

Thank you Mats! I'll try my best to not post late again.


----------

